# WHICH IS THE BEST PMP (portable media player) "REVIEWS"



## ultimategpu (Oct 24, 2008)

this thread is to review some of the best PMP's available in the market 

i am not going to review it , u the guys have to review the best portable media player in the market 

make sure the reviews are BEST VALUE FOR THE MONEY & USAGE

here some of the PMP's i have listed for ur reviews

                 PRODUCTS                                                                                                 SCREEN  DISPLAY

1)APPLE IPOD TOUCH [8GB] ------------->14.5K      (3.5 inch)

2)CREATIVE ZEN X-FI [8GB] ---------------->14K       (2.5 inch)

3)COWON I AUDIO D2 [4GB] ---------------->9K         (2.5 inch)

4)PHILIPS GO GEAR [4GB] ------------------->8K         (2.8 inch)
                      (SA5245BT)

5)SONY NWZ-A726 [4GB] --------------------->9K         (2.4 inch)


 i have listed some the PMP i saw , u can post any other PMP's avail in the market


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2008)

In terms of sound quality, nothing beats Cowon. A hell lot better than the iPods. Whatever, the Apple fanboys will say, "New iPods sound very very good", but still Cowon PMPs are > iPods in terms of audio quality.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 24, 2008)

^ iPod touch is 3.5"


----------



## shercheeta (Dec 17, 2008)

hey how about he psp as a contender ? 
i think it beats them all with it's eye popping display !


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Dec 17, 2008)

COWON I AUDIO D2 is best


----------



## Sathish (Dec 17, 2008)

creative zen X-fi rocks..pl listen a song with it in shop...you will forget all others..  amazing sound quality and good battery life.. and its a incomparable PMP for audiophiles.. after i read several in-dept  reviews net with two days, i bought this for 12k..  

Cownon is my second choice..  acutally  if  creative does not have x-fi version, i could bought it.  
In my personal opinion, IPod is only for newbies D) and its sound quality and performances are an average one..  
i think it has created some hypes in market because of its brand value.. so most of the mag called Ipod is the best for pmp.. what a stupid cheats.

Just read specialized audio review websites , you know the real..


----------

